# Oh that little nose!



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

[attachment=0:1al6j5bi]GEDC0250re.jpeg[/attachment:1al6j5bi]

Fae in her favorite cuddle place (my cleavage :roll: ) after a nice bath. Her nose and eyes just crack me up in this picture! It is now my background on EVERYTHING and figured I'd share


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a beautiful little face.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty girl. She looks a lot like my Quillamina, I have to dig up my camera and get some pictures of my quillkids.


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

That is a really great picture. I love it when everyone shares pics of them. I cannot wait till I have a hedgie of my own to take pics of.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so funny that she does that  She's so adorable


----------

